# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  What Counter Strike do you own?

## Laykith

Dante was to lazy to make this.

----------


## MylesCore

css all the way.

----------


## Eryx

Used to play 1.6 a lot ages ago, but never tried the other two!

----------


## fjums

I played a lot of CS 1.5 with an old wired logitech (with the ball thingy on the bottom) - that ownage  :Smile:

----------


## grigore

All of them. CS was one of the best games of my childhood  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bippy

too* xD and GO for me

----------


## Yukka

All three.

----------


## FoxyVGS

All good, GO is a bit easier than 1.6 and Source due to the large hitboxes

----------


## Addictyo

I own all of em  :Smile: 
Prefer cs 1.6 tho!

----------


## KeilaniiServices

own all, played them at their prime

----------


## berryman13

Source for life! Too young to play 1.6 too old for GO to be interesting.

----------


## Schizophren

Own all, playing only 1.6 and source. Go is crap^^

----------


## Smitten

I didn't even know GO existed until this thread.

1.6 / Source though, but I prefer 1.6.

We played the hell out of that in high school.

----------


## KeilaniiServices

can't believe source is winning this..

----------


## Laykith

> can't believe source is winning this..


 Me neither...

----------


## Sephiroth

1.5 was the shit!

----------


## Jadd

> can't believe source is winning this..


Most people probably bought CS:S and quit CS forever because of how shitty it was..?

----------


## grigore

> Most people probably bought CS:S and quit CS forever because of how shitty it was..?


Oh no you didn't... :/

----------


## Dante

> Most people probably bought CS:S and quit CS forever because of how shitty it was..?


I agree with this.

----------


## Keldonv7

Go is pretty decent, but not as popular as 1.6 was

----------


## akaDnice

1.5 all the way

----------


## Galaxan

Own em all, prefer 1.6

----------


## Catbert

source is the best without a doubt

----------


## DarkXma

Own them all, but source, while struggling beating 1.6 in popularity IMO was the most polished one and not over-stuffed with crap (GO for instance)

----------


## TTGaming

Nice, Counter Strike Source is OK for me ...

----------


## Garalon

I do have them all but i still like CS:S  :Smile: .

----------


## T10H

I own them all but have played 1.6 the most the others put me off tbh.

----------


## betterfuture

Wheres the option for never owned one and had to go to computer arcade to play!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kalte.Finger

hmm thought 1.6 would win ^^

----------


## shenton99

I own all three.

----------


## kgkenshin

I own all of them but I like go the best.

----------


## Jadd

> All good, GO is a bit easier than 1.6 and Source due to the large hitboxes


GO has the smallest hitboxes of any CS game...

1.6: http://www.cesas.lt/images/articles/rev.png
Source (lol): http://blog.counter-strike.net/wp-co...s_0000_CSS.jpg
GO: New CSGO hitboxes - Imgur

----------


## Shameless

> GO has the smallest hitboxes of any CS game...
> 
> 1.6: http://www.cesas.lt/images/articles/rev.png
> Source (lol): http://blog.counter-strike.net/wp-co...s_0000_CSS.jpg
> GO: New CSGO hitboxes - Imgur


They also made the error of making the CT modles to big for the boxes. Where as the T's arent to bad compared.

----------


## Awtomat

All of them, personally i prefer 1.6

----------


## Kunde

Ahh, i miss the good old 1.6 times. Even if I played CS:GO a good deal it just doesn't comes close to the feeling of 1.6, sadly.

----------


## rayts100

CSS and CS:GO. I mostly prefer CSS though  :Big Grin:

----------


## berryman13

Surfing on source for life.

----------


## Shelsham96

Source is the best  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jgatling09

I own CS:S and CS:GO. Not sure why I bought CS:GO. never play it >.<

----------


## Kaixin

I own them all, but since most friends just got into cs recently been playing go.

----------


## DarkHeaven

I own all of them but i play GO cause i love skins!!!

----------


## visitor77

well i play csgo but loved source surf maps :'(

----------

